# Green puppies (non GSD)



## Curtis (Jun 9, 2013)

"Two green puppies were born to a hunting dog breeder in Laguna de Duero, Spain, according to*The Huffington Post UK."

Green Puppies Born to Hunting Dog in Spain - Europe news - Boston.com

Some sort of genetic issue that they think comes from eating the placenta. Weird.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

That is really odd but look at that mama dog, she doesn't look so good.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Food coloring???


----------



## Curtis (Jun 9, 2013)

From the article:

"The male and female pair were part of a litter of five puppies, and were much smaller and weaker than their siblings. The female puppy, however, died shortly after birth. The male puppy is still alive, but is weak and gradually losing its green hue.

This isn’t the first case of a green puppy being born, according to The Huffington Post. A Labrador puppy was born green in England two years ago, but lost its hue after 10 days. The cause of the green coloring was believed to be the result of exposure to a substance in the placenta."



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

not this "Some sort of genetic issue that they think comes from eating the placenta"

but this "The cause of the green coloring was believed to be the result of exposure to a substance in the placenta."

exposure -- same thing can happen to white towels and clean paper .

the mother looks worn out , the pups look not well nourished .


----------



## Bob_McBob (Nov 15, 2012)

The green colour is caused by biliverdin from the placenta. See the section on "separation of placental sites" here.

Also check out this description and series of photos of a difficult birth:

Whelping Puppies:*A Green Mess


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Mom looks underfed and overworked.


----------

